# Detailingworld™ Lite Review - Detailguardz Dirtlock



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Introduction *
Detailguardz Dirt Lock Turbine Wash Bucket insert
Priced at $19.99
Uk £14.95

https://www.thedetailguardz.com/col.../dirt-lock-turbine-powered-wash-bucket-insert

*The Product*
What the manufacturer Says -

The ONLY bucket insert that uses fluid dynamic principles to filter nearly 100% of your wash water!

Patented design utilizes the motion of your hand to engage the DirtLock's turbine induction system. Once you pulse your hand in the bucket, the water is dramatically sped up by the shape of the jet turbine. The Dirt is then forced through hundreds of tapered Venturi funnels and is further sped up, blasting debris to the bottom of the bucket and out of harms way. Only fresh, clean water returns up the side of the dirt-lock through the fresh water troughs. Any small particles that made it through the openings hit the tumbler system and are pushed back down to the bottom of the pail. In short, every time you pump your hand in the bucket the water is automatically filtered and cleaned by the DirtLock.

*Overview*
The Insert



















*In use *

Good Fit into Normal Sized Bucket










Finger grips Allow Easy removal and placement










In Situ










Filling up










After Wash ( Car was not that Dirty)










What Was left in the bucket










*Results*
Works Well, Using the finger tabs makes it easy to put into bucket - the legs allow the guard to be fitted correctly and stop it floating in the bucket, dunking the wash media causes any dirt to be forced to the bottom and under the guard - Hope to do some video of this soon

Thanks to https://www.thedetailguardz.com/

Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Bought one of these to try as replacement for grit guard and it doesn't fit snug in the Bucket and float to the top!!!! Need to return them. I'm using the 22 litre white standard detail buckets from ultimate finish. Maybe I need a narrower bucket.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

WannaBd said:


> Bought one of these to try as replacement for grit guard and it doesn't fit snug in the Bucket and float to the top!!!! Need to return them. I'm using the 22 litre white standard detail buckets from ultimate finish. Maybe I need a narrower bucket.


Did you adjust the tabs ? We didn't have any issue ?


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

WannaBd said:


> Bought one of these to try as replacement for grit guard and it doesn't fit snug in the Bucket and float to the top!!!! Need to return them. I'm using the 22 litre white standard detail buckets from ultimate finish. Maybe I need a narrower bucket.


Hi, please pull out the 4 adjustable tabs. Make sure to give them a good bend and pull, once they go into the bucket they will hug the wall and provide pressure to lock in place. :thumb:


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Need to order one of these. My Grit Guards are constantly falling apart and never seem to get a good fit. These look to be made very well.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

When will these be available in the UK I want 3


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Rian said:


> When will these be available in the UK I want 3


In2detailing have them on their home page


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi everybody!!!

We've noticed a few extremely large sized buckets in Europe. About 5% of our customers are having issues with the Dirt Lock obtaining a snug fit in these larger pails. We've listened to your feedback and come up with a remedy to the situation to make sure everyone's fits perfectly... No exceptions! 
You paid for a premium product and we always deliver... 
The Dirt Lock is now equipped with rubber locking grips for every order going forward. This will keep a firm grip for those extremely large buckets.

If you already purchased a Dirt Lock and NEED a rubber grip attachment, please send me an e-mail to: [email protected] 
we'll send you a special code to ship you some for FREE!!!

Thank you and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Are we sure these are actually any better than a normal grit guard? The writeup certainly does not make it clear that Whizzer believes it to be revolutionary. And the photos don't exactly make compelling evidence that it has even "trapped" any dirt/grit at all.
Call me pessimistic, but DetailGuardz are making some very big claims with their "venture funnels" which in itself seem to be a bit of an oxymoron, considering the effect relies on there being free flowing fluid either side of the funnel, and as we know, don't want the crud at the bottom of the bucket from going anywhere.

I'm more than happy to see that this works, but I would really want to see a test using the following conditions:

Clear bucket. No soap. Neutral buoyancy particulates added (preferably brightly coloured, for added visibility), maybe sand sized. And then demonstrate the plunging method however you see fit. If it works as advertised, then it should be quite clear (and ill admit, very exciting to see) all the particulate matter being driven and securely staying below the grit guard.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ We have a video coming but again this will be done under normal conditions that we all work to i.e washing a car with a mitt using shampoo in a normal bucket

As For my test -it traps dirt as I said in my review my car is fairly clean so its hard to get a picture of what it traps but it traps dirt.

For your test I suggest you send your suggestion to Detailguardz to ask them directly - as We don't have clear buckets , neutral buoyancy particulates

Have you had a look at this video - 





comparison ( in german I believe)


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you Whizzer for those links. I do have some criticisms of those videos, but that's the "scientific method" side of me playing up. Ill fully admit I'm probably over reacting and "taking it all a bit to seriously".

I actually have some experiments I would love to try on this as well as just normal grit guards. It feels like there hasn't been much science done on them, except for promo videos by the manufacturers; which by their very nature, you have to discount due to their biases.

I have a running theory of trying a few experiments, which I would like to try with the only variable being the use of either a DetailGuardz grit guard vs what I currently own (and am also sceptical of) the Megs gritguard.

So Experiment 1: Pour a tsp of Glitter (neutral buoyancy particulate) and time the rate it sinks to the bottom. This is to establish a baseline for the particulate behaviour.

Experiment 2: With glitter particulate resting underneath the grit guard, pulse the water with a wash mitt and compare/contrast the activity below the grit guard.

Experiment 3: Add 1 tsp of Glitter and immediately pulse the water, and monitor the flow of the glitter. Does it trap and settle at the bottom.

Experiment 4: Following experiment 3, pull out the mitt and examine the surface for glitter and its abundance.

Experiment 5: Repeat 1-4 but with a more traditional material, such as fine sand. See if the weighted material, makes any difference to the result.

This is an open and honest request to DetailGuardz. I am sincerely intrigued with your product, even if I do take a little issue with some of the language used. But I understand that is probably the marketing guys wanting to make it clear that you guys have invested a lot of science into the product.

I would like to conduct the experiment outlined above, and would like to conduct it with as much impartibility as possible, using a blind tester to preform the pulse/mix tests as well. If you were to ship me a DetailGuardz grit guard, I would be happy to pay for shipping to return it to yourselves after my experiment.

I should also note, that this experiment hopes to prove that gritguards are significantly effective, not only that one device works better than another. As any observed effect of grit being trapped below the grit guard is, in my opinion, evidence enough to use the devices described above.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ speak to Dan @detailguardz he is a really good chap


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Where can you purchase these in the uk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

noddy r32 said:


> Where can you purchase these in the uk


I believe in2detailing and cleanyourcar have sock


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey! Yes the effects of the Dirt Lock are night and day compared to anything without the Venturi filters. The filters are only in the central locations of the Dirt Lock, the outer rim has reverse filters that relive the pressure and allow the Dirt Lock to create a suction effect. Basically it acts as a vacuum pulling debris and trapping it under the screen. 


You can see a good demonstration by clicking on the video above as Whizzer suggested!


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Daniel Schipani said:


> Hey! Yes the effects of the Dirt Lock are night and day compared to anything without the Venturi filters. The filters are only in the central locations of the Dirt Lock, the outer rim has reverse filters that relive the pressure and allow the Dirt Lock to create a suction effect. Basically it acts as a vacuum pulling debris and trapping it under the screen.
> 
> You can see a good demonstration by clicking on the video above as Whizzer suggested!


Dan, are you willing to let me experiment with it, as per my outline above?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Fairtony said:


> Thank you Whizzer for those links. I do have some criticisms of those videos, but that's the "scientific method" side of me playing up. Ill fully admit I'm probably over reacting and "taking it all a bit to seriously".
> 
> I actually have some experiments I would love to try on this as well as just normal grit guards. It feels like there hasn't been much science done on them, except for promo videos by the manufacturers; which by their very nature, you have to discount due to their biases.
> 
> ...


Good idea - if products want to make such bold claims then it shouldn't hurt to test them to prove they work. Otherwise you could just end up forking out for something that isn't any better than the grit guard you already have.

I'd be interested to see the results.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I just had these delivered today, will be trying them out at the weekend to see how they go


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Absolutely! 

Test them out  !!


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Keeping a close eye on this


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Daniel Schipani said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Test them out  !!


Did you see my DM Dan?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Fairtony said:


> Did you see my DM Dan?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Tony, yes, thank you for reaching out to me! :wave:

I am all for testing our products and making sure they work well. This is why we send samples to you-tubers, Detailing-world and many other reputable companies. We've put a lot of work into the Dirt Lock and it is proven by science that the Venturi system works. Pressurized systems are used regularly in other products as-well, such as the garden hose with a jet nozzle on it or a pressure washer. We've applied the same principles in our design to pump the debris and cycle the water underneath the screen utilizing the movement from your hand in the bucket. By having the top of the filters being wide and lower filters being narrow, this creates an increase in speed and pressure, only in a downward motion. The real kicker is getting the debris to stay at the bottom once it's there. By making the funnels underneath the Dirt Lock to be tapered and narrow, it keeps the water extremely calm below and allows the debris to settle and stay there. In addition to this, you have to have a return system to relieve the downward pressure and cycle clean water above. Along the sides of the Dirt Lock we applied the same Venturi concept but in reverse and toned it down to allow only clean water to cycle above. Lastly, we also have to have a snug fit in the bucket and added the rubber locking grips for the larger European buckets. This eliminates the Dirt Lock from moving around in your bucket and ensuring that still and calm environment below the screen to keep the debris settled.

I've done my best to demonstrate the effects and have not included any camera or editing tricks in the promo videos... also not tech savvy enough to pull that off. :lol: You will see a ton of reviews coming from reputable companies & detailers showing there test results as-well. I'm doing my best to provide honest and real feedback to the community as this part is quite a bit more complicated then the average bucket insert and sounds like science mumbo jumbo when you explain it. The best thing to do is get one in your hand and see the difference it makes and I guarantee you will be delighted with the results! :thumb:

Tony, Getting back to the point from your question about the testing. 
I'm all for it! I will express my concern with the glitter tho, as I don't know how this shows real life results... especially since glitter does not sink and likes to float even with the slightest movement. More traditional materials that are commonly found on your wash mitt and car such as sand, brake dust, droppings, dirt ect... will be a much more effective test as this is what actually ends up in your bucket! :buffer:

I hope this answers your questions and I apologize for the long read... (Hey i'm Canadian... we apologize for everything) :wave:

Warm regards, 
Dan.


----------



## CrimsonSkull (Oct 22, 2017)

I'll buy one soon for the winter months and keep the original grit guards to compare.

Certainly worth a try.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Heads up - All Dirt Locks now come fully equipped with rubber grips to ensure a snug fitment in nearly every size round wash bucket..


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

I love my washboard but it'll not fit onto this otherwise i'd give it a go.


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

tictap said:


> I love my washboard but it'll not fit onto this otherwise i'd give it a go.


Zip ties?  Seen another chap do this and works well he said.

Attached a picture for you


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

My dirt guards never came with the rubber grips but a quick email and Dan has been very helpful in arranging a set to be sent out.


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Jack said:


> My dirt guards never came with the rubber grips but a quick email and Dan has been very helpful in arranging a set to be sent out.


My pleasure 

I have shipped all dealers of our products the rubber grips. They are now installed directly from our factory going forward... fear not, they will fit perfectly into your wash buckets! :buffer:

I have confirmation the dealers will have there shipment of rubber grips by weeks end.

Anyone coming out to SEMA? Stop by our booth 51435 for a chat, i'd love to meet you guys.

:thumb:


----------



## Daniel Schipani (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello everyone! We have been working hard to provide some clear footage and information for everyone to truly understand bucket filters. We did several tests so you can see in real time the effects of various bucket inserts compared to a Dirt Lock system. This is a must watch short educational video. Thanks to Fair Tony for the idea!!!

New Video Demo - > 




Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Daniel Schipani said:


> Hello everyone! We have been working hard to provide some clear footage and information for everyone to truly understand bucket filters. We did several tests so you can see in real time the effects of various bucket inserts compared to a Dirt Lock system. This is a must watch short educational video. Thanks to Fair Tony for the idea!!!
> 
> New Video Demo - >
> 
> ...


Ok, Ill admit, this is pretty convincing. Would still rather it be done by an independent tester. But I cant really see any issues with the premise of the demonstration. Well done _Detailguardz_ you may have just convinced one of your biggest sceptics.
Now I just have to save up to get one/or two.


----------

